# Good or Bad Buck?



## HummingbirdMeadowGoats (Oct 1, 2012)

We were looking at finding a new home for our one year old buck, but we do not know if he is a picture of goat greatness, somewhere in between, or a goat disaster. We think he looks funny, but he is nice so it does not bother us. However, this month we have realized that we probably need to only have one buck at a time as two are not working too well (our older goat always wins and I feel bad for the little guy).

I thought about trying to sell him, but I was unsure of what to put in the ad. We could have him fixed if a young child would like to show him (if he is worthy of showing), but we are pretty uncertain about what we had, so I thought I would ask for opinions. If you do not mind, please share with me what you would ask for him if you were to sell him (or give him away for free).

I think the pictures are probably not very good, but they were the best we could get today.

Thank you.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I am to new to evaluate goats....
But his hair makes me giggle its so funny, mohawked out like that!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know anything about show quality, but, he sure is CUTE!!!


----------



## HummingbirdMeadowGoats (Oct 1, 2012)

We thought his hair was funny looking too but we are so new to having goats that we are unsure if that is normal or not.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm so new I gotta ask what breed he is??? LoL


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hair on bucks is always longer than the does. Especially along the neck and back.
I am guessing he is a Nigerian? I don't know about them but he looks nice and healthy, a very shiny coat.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, I voted somewhere in the middle as I don't think he is a disaster and I don't know enough about him to say he is greatness.


----------



## HummingbirdMeadowGoats (Oct 1, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I'm so new I gotta ask what breed he is??? LoL


The little guy is a Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goat.


----------



## HummingbirdMeadowGoats (Oct 1, 2012)

peggy said:


> Hair on bucks is always longer than the does. Especially along the neck and back.
> I am guessing he is a Nigerian? I don't know about them but he looks nice and healthy, a very shiny coat.


Thank you for your help, I actually searched the internet for about an hour before giving up and just asking for help on this forum because I all I could find were babies or older boys that had been shaven.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, in my opinion, generally speaking of course, we who do not show our goats should wether most (99%) if not all of our bucklings. Only 1or 2% of the national goat herd are of significant quality to qualify them as Herd sires. It is not plausible that we would produce this quality of buck. We have all started somewhere, and I suspect that most of us have had a buck in the rotation that probably should not have been kept in-tact. 

So, he's a sweet little guy that will make a very happy wether. And, unless you have some STELLAR bloodlines, that is what I would do with him. :thumbup: Can't call him a disaster though, I would change that to "pet quality".


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Well put Di 

He would make a perfect pet or used as brush control.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: ...goat disaster...that's funny. Never heard that term before. I voted goat disaster based on what I see from the photos...he's got quite a few things going on that I don't like. However...I don't think "goat disaster" is really the term to use for him...like Di said...he looks like "pet quality." Based on what I can see from the photos...and really if he were set up and shaved down, he could look way better, but his rump looks steep, he's narrow and looks very refined for a buck, he appears to have a bit of a roach back, and he looks short bodied. I don't really see anything that would make me think "buck quality," but again these aren't really fair photos to critique him thoroughly.


----------



## HummingbirdMeadowGoats (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your input.

I found and contacted a local breeder who looks to have a tremendous amount of knowledge and understanding of Nigerians. He said he would help to educate me, which will be nice.


----------

